# Diesel price



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello 

Anyone know the price of diesel in France at the moment? I've read that it's as high as 1.45 euro so is it worth waiting until Calais before I fill up?
I am off on Saturday 23rd.

Many thanks

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Auchan Calais is 1.290 Euros as of today thats approx £1.05 per ltr


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel prices*

Hi

Based on a UK price of £1.27 per litre and 1.25 euro to the pound, the UK price is 1.5875 euro per litre.

Check out the French prices here.

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php

I find the BP garage on the Rue de St Omer as cheap as any, and easy access even for a larger motorhome.

Russell

The price at BP Calais Virval - the one I use is 1.314 euro per litre. so a saving of 0.2735 euro per litre compared to the UK price - roughly 1.25 euro per gallon - or a pound sterling.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Don't know how far you are going on your trip but in Spain [Malaga] it is 1.19euro litre. That make a UK price of...........I don't know :roll:

.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

In Ypres, Belgium today

rang from €1-15 to €1-20

Chris

p.s. paid €1-25 per lt in France last two weeks, Bank Holiday today!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Over the past couple of weeks, I've seen it available from €1.39 (LeClerc) to over €1.54 (motorway) at various places in France.

It may be that the price in France is varying like it is over here, but it always seems to be cheaper over there than in the UK :roll:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wait*

Hello there,

Wait until Calais, put in only what you need. You will find calais station prices high, like our and their motorways. When you get to a Larger town, find a Super/Hypermarket and fill up for at least €0.10 a litre less.

We were in France Last month and Prices Ranged form €1.30 to as high as €1.60 !.

Shop around, prices have fallen since.

Trev.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

......."Shop around, prices have fallen since". ........... Trev.

In Morocco 7.35Dhrm per Litre and only 4.25Dhrm south of TanTan [16Dhm = £1] :lol:

..


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

*Gaz Oil*

Hi All,

Travelled back from the Correze to Cherburg yesterday and all autoroute(A89, A20, A10, A28, A81) prices were in the region of 1.48 litre. We filled up at a Casino supermarket in Argentat before we left at 1.31. Topped up again at Super U near Fougeres at 1.28. As always, dont buy fuel on an autoroute unless you really have too.

Caulkhead


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Filled up in Gibralter last week 82.9p a litre Mainland Spain Eroski 1.29e
Colin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,Just got home from france diesel average 1:48,filled up in Adinkerke,Belguim yesterday 1:24 a litre.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I had expired on the 15th Aug...and hadn't felt a thing...now re-newed

Deisel in France last week in the Nancy/Metz area was about 1.34.

Luxembourg on the 12th Aug, Diesel was 1.14. It had been 1.20 the week before, so i guess that the price is coming down. We also loaded up with tobacco here as well, so it means we will be sweating a bit going from Belgium to Calais...only 1 kilo of tobacco allowed to be carried through France 8O 

Germany...Diesel at about 1.40

Also.....sites in france and Germany are very quiet. They have not had a very good year. We have only been turned away once, and that was because of the Tour de France. One site we were on was only 20% full, the dutch owner said that he would expected to be about 90%

Sorry for wandering off topic

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

France over the past two weeks-best price 1.28, worst seen (But not bought!) 1.60 Best prices definitely supermarkets. Avoid autoroute stations and most branded stations if at all possible.


----------

